# Could this be the start of something? 10DPO



## happyface82

Your thoughts please ladies.


----------



## star25

I can see it and think it could be the start, good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck :)


----------



## MsLesley

It could very well be! Fx for you!


----------



## josephine3

I see it!!!


----------



## josephine3

Any updates?


----------



## Megan0625

It definitely could be! That was what the start of my BFP looked like the day before I got a positive on a first response digital.


----------



## Xxenssial

I see it - any updates?


----------



## TTCBean

In my experience, 4 times,I’d say yes!


----------



## happyface82

Just for those asking it was a BFN in the end. Not sure if it was a chemical or not.


----------



## elociN

I can see it! Good luck!
I had terrible evaps on easy at home (recent thread in pregnancy tests section) hope yours are genuine lines


----------

